

145 of the Internet’s 10k top websites use hidden scripts to extract information - DatRoyce
http://www.kuleuven.be/english/news/2013/several-top-websites-use-device-fingerprinting-to-secretly-track-users

======
ljk
hopefully using adp + noScript + ghostery on firefox make it "safer"

